# W8 reliability/issues, etc...



## siegrisd (Apr 15, 2003)

Um... DANG!







This is the first time I've ever seen an empty forum! Does this mean that no news is good news??
I'm thinking about buying a Passat W8, but, have seen VERY little around regarding their long-term reliability, costs of maintenance, issues, weak points, and such. Anyone have any input they'd like to share?
Thanks a bunch!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 reliability/issues, etc... (siegrisd)*

Almost 57K on mine in 2 years. The only issues to date:
1. Climatronic head unit replaced a year ago.
2. Left rear window regulator clips replaced.
3. Thermostat at 37K
Annoyances ? Only one really... I can't seem to keep the speedo needle on the left side of 12 o'clock..


----------



## siegrisd (Apr 15, 2003)

*Um... DANG!!*

That's just sick.







OK. I'm sold.
Thanks for your feedback! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

